# MUFE "Black Tango" (fall 2012 collection)



## MarieMary (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

  	I hope this hasn't already been posted, but here are promotional pictures of the fall 2012 collection entitled Black Tango.




  	More images of the products below, except for the Aqua Rouge.












  	Limited Edition Aqua Cream palette (the colors are new)





  	Source: http://makeupfun.blogspot.fr/2012/05/novita-da-make-up-for-ever-black-tango.html 


  	-------------------------------------------------------------


  	MUFE will also release Aqua Rouges, which are a lipstick and a lipgloss (see the first image of the post). They're said to be long-wearing and pretty intense.
  	You can see swatches of the Aqua Cream palette and an Aqua Rouge in the link below. 

  	Source: http://tecnoellas.com/2012/05/hemos-probado-nuevas-colecciones-veranootono-2012-de-make-up-for-ever/


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks bold ! I don't know if I am willing to wear such colours but swatches are pretty, thanks !


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2012)

The eyeshadow cream  case is beautiful, so elegant but i dont wear dark eyeshadows. im sure this will be perfect for the smokey eye lovers!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 5, 2012)

So beautiful. I want it all.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 5, 2012)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 6, 2012)

I.WANT


----------



## dorni (Jun 7, 2012)

This has my name written all over it.


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 7, 2012)

Excellent way of creating a cream product palette and still ensuring the products don't dry out


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 8, 2012)

That palette looks beautiful! I don't have that many MUFE products and i'm interested in getting more, so maybe i will get this.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2012)

Wanting that palette!!!!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 9, 2012)

OMG! Want it ALL!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 17, 2012)

They look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 25, 2012)

omg i need it i want it...all of it!


----------



## User38 (Jun 25, 2012)

gulp.. and they're waterproof.. (the es)


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2012)

In theory, I should love all of this, but I checked the link with the swatches and the colour payoff on the aqua creams doesn't look great- they're all basically the same colour except the highlighter. I'll get more curious about this the closer it gets to coming out, I'm sure. It's impossible for me to resist a collection of jewel-toned eyes and dark lips...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't wait!!


----------



## Genn (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jun 29, 2012)

Palette case is gorgeous but not sure how I feel about the colors of the aqua creams. I like that they're waterproof, but in the swatches they look yucky. Lol.
  	That lippie looks to die for though!


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 1, 2012)

A little more info on the Aqua Rouges! 

  	They are waterproof liquid lip colors. There is lipstick on one side, and clear lipgloss on the other. Like the line of Aqua products, they're supposed to be long-wearing.
  	The photo below was taken either with a yellow filter or under yellow light so colors are not accurate.





  	Source: http://www.beautelegere.be/event-inauguration-dune-nouvelle-boutique-make-up-for-ever-a-bruxelles/


  	This gives a better idea of the colors.



  	Source: http://www.elle.com.hk/beauty/news/Make-Up-For-Ever-fall-makeup-2012/%28offset%29/2 



  	This is the color that was created for Madonna by her MUA for her tour: Aqua Rouge #8. It is 23€.



  	Source: http://www.bekiabelleza.com/maquill...donna-crea-color-labios-proxima-gira-artista/


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 4, 2012)

Better swatches of the Aqua Cream Black Tango palette! 






  	Source: http://mostlysunnybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/03/make-up-for-ever-black-tango-aqua-shadow-swatches/


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Jul 4, 2012)

I love MAKE UP FOR EVER!

  	I'm definitely getting that palette.


----------



## Genn (Jul 4, 2012)

I love MUFE but I think I would probably only wear 2 of those colors.....but the case is just soooo pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2012)

Aqua shadows are really great. I only have 2 of them ( 20, 21 ) but for summer waouh very pretty ! This palette for Fall 2012 is classy but when I think it over I know that I don't need it. It's a perfect palette though, you will do so many beautiful makeups with it. Aqua wear so long ! But here colours are too intense for me considering they are Aqua.
  	MUFE improved a lot regarding their eye palettes, it's a good thing really.


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow the packaging is gorgeous and functional too! Too bad the colors don't entice me...


----------



## Genn (Jul 4, 2012)

I started out with one eye pencil I bought in may and now i have 2 eye pencils, aqua creams in 13,16,18 and 23 and aqua pencils in 32,26,and 22.


----------



## dorni (Jul 4, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> Better swatches of the Aqua Cream Black Tango palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Imagine the MAC Style Black MES on top of those dark Aqua Creams.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 4, 2012)

dorni said:


> Imagine the MAC Style Black MES on top of those dark Aqua Creams.


  	BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2012)

dorni said:


> Imagine the MAC Style Black MES on top of those dark Aqua Creams.


  	I'm imagining it right now... I think they would be a fantastic mix. I'd also love to try Nars' Marie Galante duo over them.


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 12, 2012)

New swatches of the Aqua Cream Palette (one swipe, no base):






  	Source: http://nooolita.wordpress.com/2012/...tique-make-up-for-ever-au-coeur-de-bruxelles/


----------



## baghdad81 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the blue one!


----------



## baghdad81 (Jul 12, 2012)

the white one reminds of fantasme from chanel.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 12, 2012)

definitely will be getting these to layer the style black shadows over!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 14, 2012)

I just ordered some mufe stuff from guru makeup emporium. I got a shade of rouge artist natural that Sephora doesn't carry (bright orange), the liquid lift foundation (I pray I chose the right shade based on the description) and the new dual ended gloss that we got a pic of earlier in this thread. I ordered a pinky brown. Can't wait to get my stuff and tell you guys what I think.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 14, 2012)

Shontay, how were their shipping prices?


shontay07108 said:


> I just ordered some mufe stuff from guru makeup emporium. I got a shade of rouge artist natural that Sephora doesn't carry (bright orange), the liquid lift foundation (I pray I chose the right shade based on the description) and the new dual ended gloss that we got a pic of earlier in this thread. I ordered a pinky brown. Can't wait to get my stuff and tell you guys what I think.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 14, 2012)

It was free shipping. I guess b/c I spent a certain amount. I ordered something from them late last year and shipping was free then also.


----------



## Genn (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the hardest time taking off my makeup when I use the aqua creams and/or shadow pencils. Its easy to remove so thats not an issue, but its so pretty I want t keep it on.


----------



## Genn (Jul 17, 2012)

This palette is on sephora for $45 for those of you that are wanting it


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 17, 2012)

any news about the rest of the collection


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2012)

Rest of it's not on there right now, just the palette.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Jul 18, 2012)

I love Aqua Creams! I wish those pots came in the original packaging though, and then were presented in the box, instead of these flip top jars. I like consistency, you know? I will be looking at these in the near future though, and maybe adding them to my collection.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 19, 2012)

Genn said:


> This palette is on sephora for $45 for those of you that are wanting it


  	Do you have a link? I can't find it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just got my package of mufe stuff. Looks like a winner. The liquid lift foundation seems to be the perfect shade. I'll test it out on my entire face tomorrow. The orange rouge artist natural lipstick is gorgeous and the lip stain has a beautiful texture when swatched. Doesn't seem drying it all. It's darker than was described, though. It's called a pinky brown, but there's no pink in this baby. I think I'll order more.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very much interested in the Aqua Cream palette, will probably get this


----------



## Genn (Jul 19, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> Do you have a link? I can't find it.


  	Thats strange. its not on the site today. It was there all day yesterday because I talked myself out of it. yesterday I looked under make up for ever and new and it was the first thing listed on the page.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 19, 2012)

Genn said:


> This palette is on sephora for $45 for those of you that are wanting it


	it's gone


----------



## Genn (Jul 19, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> it's gone


  	I know. I wonder why. maybe they put it on the site too early?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 19, 2012)

Genn said:


> I know. I wonder why. maybe they put it on the site too early?


	probably...i think UD did that with their smoked palette...i got the email and immediately clicked to their site to order and it was gone.


----------



## cleopatrananton (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! The palette is gorgeous and I love the swatches, right up my alley. I will be getting this as soon as it's available!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 20, 2012)

A word on the new lip stain: it does not budge! You seriously need make up remover. I had to use mufe's sens'eyes to remove this stuff and even then it was a task. I think that's impressive! It goes on smooth, sets and dries within 10 seconds. It feels a bit tight, but looks great. After adding the clear gloss, you're good to go. I really want more, but I'll wait until they hit the US to avoid spending extra $. Great stuff.


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for your impressions *shontay07108*.  I can't wait to hear more about the Aqua Rouges. I've always noticed some drying effect when using the Aqua range from MUFE on my skin / lips, but I'm hopeful that they're getting better with each new product.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Jul 24, 2012)

omg! i want it all!! i love mufe!!


----------



## Teggy (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooh!  How is it I am only now just discovering this?  If they were regular shadows, I'd have to pass, but if they're creams, that's a whole other story.  And for once, I'm actually enticed by the packages.


----------



## singer82 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll have to pass unfortunately. But the packaging on the palette is to die for! Just my kind of style


----------



## anne082 (Jul 27, 2012)

I really love the gorgeous Aqua Shadows in green and red of this palette 



MarieMary said:


> Better swatches of the Aqua Cream Black Tango palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	many thanks for the beautiful swatches!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 29, 2012)

when is the official release date for this again?


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the thanks. 



Ashleybubbles83 said:


> when is the official release date for this again?


  	October! It seems so far away, doesn't it?


----------



## Genn (Jul 30, 2012)

I requested for sephora to email when the aqua rouges would be in stock and a few days later I got an email saying they weren't going to get the aqua rouges anymore.


----------



## AniBEE (Jul 30, 2012)

Aww I was interested because of the smokey green but it turns completely grey when applied.


----------



## corinne27 (Jul 30, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the colors!!!!


----------



## Genn (Jul 31, 2012)

aqua rouges http://www.sephora.com/aqua-rouge-waterproof-liquid-lip-color-P374940?skuId=1438324


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 31, 2012)

OMFG! Bless your heart, Genn. I searched Sephora hours ago and didn't see it. I was about to order from the UK again. This saves me serious money. I love the one I bought so much I was going to cave in again, but now I can go nuts!  ETA: They also have Liquid Lift Foundation! Finally! The one I bought is a little too dark, I see. The descriptions on the site I got it from were mixed up. Now I can buy from Sephora and not be scared in case it doesn't work out.   Fabulous news.


----------



## Genn (Aug 1, 2012)

Palette with link this time! http://www.sephora.com/black-tango-palette-P374939?skuId=1438373   Sephora isn't tricking me again


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 11, 2012)

My SJCP had the palette in stock. It is gorgeous. I bought one and (I can't believe I am saying this) I may actually back it up. I have never, ever backed up a whole palette.

  	They also had the new l/g that Shontay was talking about. They look pretty.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. That's awesome, mac_aiken. It's crazy to think a palette with worth backing up! You have me thinking maybe I should buy it, but I would like to see it in person first.   I'm loving the liquid lift foundation. The coverage is more than face and body, but a bit less than hd. The color is perfect, blends well and it really doesn't get into my laugh lines. It's my favorite foundation right now. I'm #14, not 15 apparently.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 11, 2012)

I know that you love the Aqua Creams as much as I do. The colors are very vampy/smoky in these and kind of remind me of a cream version of the NARS Night Series (except, of course, the ivory). The palette is well done and the shadows have a cover so they won't dry out. The only thing I don't like is how small they are. I may not back the palette up but I am definitely tempted. We will see. (Also the brush in the palette is very nice).

  	I haven't seen the Liquid Lift foundation yet. I love F&B but am looking for a bit more coverage.


shontay07108 said:


> I'm loving the liquid lift foundation. The coverage is more than face and body, but a bit less than hd. The color is perfect, blends well and it really doesn't get into my laugh lines. It's my favorite foundation right now. I'm #14, not 15 apparently.


----------



## Genn (Aug 12, 2012)

I* love aqua creams *too. That is the eye makeup I wear the most. SSShhhhhhhh don't tell all the die hard mac addicts.


----------



## dorni (Aug 12, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> *I'm loving the liquid lift foundation.* The coverage is more than face and body, but a bit less than hd. The color is perfect, blends well and it really doesn't get into my laugh lines. It's my favorite foundation right now. I'm #14, not 15 apparently.


  	The lift foundation is wonderful. My best friend wore it on her wedding, she has incredibly dry skin but with HD Elixir as a primer, her skin looked fantastic. When my NARS SG is finished, I'll have to try this one. Sadly I have to order it in France, my german MUFE dealer doesn't stock the liquid lift.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm testing the liquid lip colour Aqua Rouge since 2 weeks now, I will write a review next week.

  	I had a picture of the display in my camera, wasn't sure if I could share it but now that I got the press release I can!


----------



## MarieMary (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't wait to read your review PrettyKitty! 

  	I tried one out yesterday on my hand, and it did not budge. I like that it dries out to a matte finish yet it's still confortable (I would need to try it out on the lips to really judge that, though). I chatted with one Sephora SA who said that as soon as they received them, they all tried them out and went to lunch. She said it stayed on perfectly throughout the day.

  	I'm just concerned that I'm paying for a lipstick and a lipgloss when I'm very likely to be only using the lipstick. :/


----------



## MissTT (Aug 18, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm loving the liquid lift foundation. The coverage is more than face and body, but a bit less than hd. The color is perfect, blends well and it really doesn't get into my laugh lines. It's my favorite foundation right now. I'm #14, not 15 apparently.


  	Do you think Liquid Lift would be suitable for oily skin? What makes you like it over the HD?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 18, 2012)

I really don't know for sure if it's suitable for oily skin. I would think you can use it, though since it doesn't have a dewy finish like Face and Body.   I prefer it over HD because it's not quite as...thick. It's more blendable and the texture is a bit easier to work with. The coverage is a little lighter, but it still covers more than Face and Body.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 18, 2012)

Right, I don't like the finish on Face & Body. I tried Mat years ago, but once again I was in between colors.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 20, 2012)

My review is on my blog now! 

  	Aqua Rouge #15 Pink


----------



## MarieMary (Aug 21, 2012)

PrettyKitty said:


> My review is on my blog now!


  	Merci! 
  	This color looks really nice on you!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 21, 2012)

Agreed. It's a very natural looking pink. Lovely.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks! 

  	They are more opaque than MAC Prolongwear, and the gloss is more sticky and thick. It's very important to apply a thin layer, because it will flake and look all wrinkly.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 27, 2012)

OK. I'm just going to upload some of my MUFE stuff. Aqua Creams and Aqua Rouges are what I've been buying lately. This is to help out (and enable) all of you. Look at all the pretty: Aqua Creams: 24, 25, 26, 27 Aqua Rouge: 4, 7, 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aqua Creams (I'm stingy with the swatches b/c I don't want to waste them. The black is so _intense_.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Aqua Rouges


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

I am just getting into the Aqua creams and I really, really like these.  What are your faves?  l love the palette but not sure I would wear all of the colors enough to justify.  I love the blackened green color though.


----------



## Genn (Sep 4, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I am just getting into the Aqua creams and I really, really like these.  What are your faves?  l love the palette but not sure I would wear all of the colors enough to justify.  I love the blackened green color though.


  	my favorite is #13 warm beige. It is one of my most used products. the #32 (white) shadow pencil IS my most used make up products. I use it a lot to highlight my iner corner.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I am just getting into the Aqua creams and I really, really like these.  What are your faves?  l love the palette but not sure I would wear all of the colors enough to justify.  I love the blackened green color though.


  It's all up to you. Aqua Creams are created equal so you can't go wrong with any of them. Just pick the color that you love.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It's all up to you. Aqua Creams are created equal so you can't go wrong with any of them. Just pick the color that you love.


	My favorite colors are taupe, lime green, and plum so those are the ones I snagged.  Can't wait to try them...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 16, 2012)

Have the nailpolishes made it out to Sephora yet?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 16, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> My favorite colors are taupe, lime green, and plum so those are the ones I snagged.  Can't wait to try them...


  My favorites are taupe, purple and black (a brand new one). So amazing and useful. I own about 7 of these things, I believe and I still want more.   





Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Have the nailpolishes made it out to Sephora yet?


  I've never seen these in a Sephora store or online. They might not carry them.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still haven't seen the polishes...


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 27, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Still haven't seen the polishes...


  	Me neither! Is there any one in the UK/Europe that has these? Or may be willing to send some our way? GuruMakeUpEmporium is the only place I found and they are pretty expensive.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 27, 2012)

Precious About Makeup (PAM London) has them also. Same price as Guru, though.  http://www.preciousaboutmakeup.com/makeup/make-up-for-ever-black-tango-nail-varnishes  Maybe try calling the MUFE store in New York?


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 30, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> Maybe try calling the MUFE store in New York?


	Thanks! I'll try that


----------

